
The libtom projects: cryptography and multiprecision arithmetic - fanf2
https://www.libtom.net/
======
Sir_Cmpwn
I'm a big fan of libtom. The relevant GNU project is gmp:

[https://gmplib.org/](https://gmplib.org/)

In comparison, libtom is very liberally licensed, which is a feature that I
think is good to have in a component as low-level component as big math.

------
mrpippy
The Dropbear SSH server/client uses libtomcrypt/libtommath

